

Why the FCC Can't Actually Save Net Neutrality - atmosx
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/01/why-the-fcc-cant-save-net-neutrality

======
x0054
The problem with free market solution to net neutrality is that in most places
in US you do not have a free market. For instance, in my house I have an
option of COX or AT&T. By in-laws house ONLY has cox. My parents live in the
area where ONLY Verizon DSL is available. And they do not live in the middle
of nowhere. San Diego and LA, respectively. In fact most people I personally
know only have one Internet option.

And NO, wireless is NOT and option, right now at least. I am moving right now
to an area of Palm Springs where there is no Internet service, at all. So I
was looking at wireless and satellite options. Best I found was about 70$ /
month for 12 gigs per month! Nowadays I burn through 12gigs in a couple of
days. So now I am building a long range wifi link to my neighbors house 3
miles away, so I can share his Internet.

I do agree that free market solution is usually best, but free market only
works if there is competition. In the ISP sector there is no competition. And
why shouldn't we regulate ISPs like common carriers. In many cases the
Internet service is delivered through the same cables as our telephone
service. Telephone providers are regulated as common carriers. In many cases
these are the same companies that are also providing Internet service. Why
shouldn't they be regulated as common carriers.

~~~
freefrancisco
Just because we don't trust ISPs it doesn't follow that we can trust the FCC.
ISPs still have to make a profit so they have to have some sort of
accountability to their customers, but what accountability will the FCC have
to the people once we establish the precedent that they can regulate the
Internet? Giving control of the Internet to the people who routinely censor TV
and radio would be the beginning of the end of a free and neutral Internet.

